# AMEX AXON award level increase for Hilton Category 6 hotels



## alwysonvac (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got my Hilton Honors Card Benefit Update Brochure for February 2009



> _We are pleased to announce exciting enhanced benefits to your existing Hilton Honors Card from American Express. You will receive your redesigned Card when your current Card expires, but keep in mind that all the great new benefits are yours beginning February 2009
> 
> From Page 6 under "Redeem for Less as a Cardmember"
> As a valued Hilton HHonors Cardmember, you can receive four Hilton HHonors reward nights at any Category 5 hotel for *125,000 HHonors points *or at any Category 6 hotel for *145,000 HHonors points*. This special savings of 15,000 points per category is an exclusive benefit to Hilton HHonors Cardmembers. To redeem for this reward, please call 1-800-920-5649 and provide Reward Codes *AXON5* (Category 5) or *AXON6* (Category 6). _



*You still might be able to use the old AXON award based on this flyertalk thread but I would do it ASAP !! * - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilt...gory-6-now-145-000-points-orig-125-000-a.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 8, 2009)

Other Hilton AMEX card changes



> _From page 3 "Enjoy New Double Point Categories with Your Card"
> 
> Now you can earn 6 Hilton HHonor bonus points for every eligible $1 spent when you use your Hilton HHonors Card to pay for stays at Hilton Family hotels, many day-to-day necessities, and household bills. That's double the 3 HHonors bonus points you can earn for every eligible $1 you spend on other purchases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bustah (Feb 8, 2009)

Also new from AMEX:

American Express HHonors Surpass Card:

-Up to 40,000 Hilton HHonors® bonus points with first purchase — enough for up to five free nights
-Up to 20,000 HHonors bonus points with first eight Hilton Family stays charged to the Card during your first 18 months of Cardmembership
-HHonors Gold VIP status complimentary with your first year; to maintain thereafter, total eligible spend must reach $20,000 annually
-HHonors Diamond VIP status when your total eligible spend reaches $40,000 annually
-*$75/year annual fee*
-9 HHonors bonus points for every eligible dollar spent at participating Hilton Family hotels
-6 HHonors bonus points for every eligible dollar spent at gas stations, drugstores, and more
-3 HHonors bonus points for virtually every dollar spent elsewhere
-500 HHonors bonus points when you book online at any Hilton Family Hotel Website using your Card

This was first reported on Flyertalk http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilton-hhonors/917668-hhonors-amex-surpass-card.html but also confirmed with American Express CSR.  CSR said card would be available beginning on Feb 10th although appears many previous card owners have already upgraded to get some of the bennies.

Terms and Conditions.......
1) To earn up to 40,000 Hilton HHonors bonus points, you must make your first eligible purchase with the Hilton HHonors Card within one year of Card issuance. Only one first-purchase bonus per Card account.* Only first-time Hilton HHonors Cardmembers will earn up to 40,000 Hilton HHonors bonus points. Cardmembers who have previously earned a first-purchase bonus from any Hilton HHonors Card from American Express earn the incremental difference of up to 40,000 Hilton HHonors bonus points*.

(2) Hilton HHonors bonus points required for a free night range between 7,500 HHonors bonus points for an Opportunity Category hotel and 40,000 HHonors bonus points for a Category 6 hotel. 10,000 HHonors bonus points are enough for a free reward night at an Opportunity Category or a Category 1 hotel. For information on reward stays, visit hiltonhhonors.com/hhonorsrewards.

(3) In your first *18 months of Cardmembership, earn 2,500 HHonors bonus points for each of your first eight stays at Hilton Family hotels when you charge $100 or more to your Hilton HHonors Surpass Card for each of those eight stays*.

(4) If in any calendar year of Cardmembership your total eligible spend reaches *$20,000*, you will be upgraded to *Hilton HHonors Gold VIP tier status *for a one-year period. Allow 10–12 weeks for VIP status to be upgraded.

(5) If in any calendar year of Cardmembership your total eligible spend reaches *$40,000*, you will be upgraded to *Hilton HHonors Diamond VIP *tier status for a one-year period. Allow 10–12 weeks for VIP status to be upgraded.

(6) *You will receive 9 Hilton HHonors bonus points for each U.S. dollar of eligible spending on the Card at any Hilton Family hotel worl*dwide (excluding Hilton Grand Vacations timeshare purchases and package sales). To receive the appropriate bonus points, the merchants must submit the charge using the appropriate industry code, merchant code, or products/service code established by us. If the merchant submits a Charge using a different code, the applicable Charge will only receive the bonus points corresponding to that code. Merchants with multiple locations may submit Charges at different locations using different codes. This means that Charges at some locations will qualify for additional bonus points, but Charges at other locations of the same merchant will not. Eligible Spending includes purchases of goods or services, which purchases have not been returned or otherwise rescinded and are not subject to a credit. You will not receive Hilton HHonors bonus points for balances transferred from other accounts, purchases of American Express® Travelers Cheques or American Express® Gift Cheques, fees, Finance Charges, or Cash Advances and similar means of assessing your Card Account. Additional terms and conditions apply.

(7) You will receive *6 Hilton HHonors *bonus points for each U.S. dollar of eligible spending at the following categories of merchants, excluding *warehouse clubs and superstores: supermarkets; drug stores; stand-alone gas stations; and home telephone, wireless, cable, satellite TV, and internet service providers*. To receive the appropriate bonus points, the merchants must submit the charge using the appropriate industry code, merchant code, or products/service code established by us. If the merchant submits a Charge using a different code, the applicable Charge will only receive the bonus points corresponding to that code. Merchants with multiple locations may submit Charges at different locations using different codes. This means that Charges at some locations will qualify for additional bonus points, but Charges at other locations of the same merchant will not. Eligible Spending includes purchases of goods or services, which purchases have not been returned or otherwise rescinded and are not subject to a credit. You will not receive Hilton HHonors bonus points for balances transferred from other accounts, purchases of American Express® Travelers Cheques or American Express® Gift Cheques, fees, Finance Charges, or Cash Advances and similar means of assessing your Card Account. Additional terms and conditions apply.

(8) You will receive 500 Hilton HHonors bonus points for each qualifying stay at a participating Hilton Family hotel when the stay is booked online at any Hilton Family hotel website and paid for with the Card.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for the update.  It is quite interesting to learn how Hilton is increasing its benefits to members while Marriott devalues its benefits to members.


----------

